# Turtles!(Video)



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

3 red ear sliders

1 map


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice lookin turtles. Love the jazzy audio. Adds a comical touch to it lol.

I'm just a little curious and got a few questions. How many males and females? Do they fight? Ever let them run around in the house?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

omg they have gotten big!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Cornputer said:


> Nice lookin turtles. Love the jazzy audio. Adds a comical touch to it lol.
> 
> I'm just a little curious and got a few questions. How many males and females? Do they fight? Ever let them run around in the house?


Thanks dread, i like the jazzy audio. I have 3 females and one male the male is the big red ear slider in the back and the small little guy is shaping up to be a female.The monster map turtle is a female and suprisingly they never fought even once they are very peaceful. In summer time i put them outside when I'm there supervising so they can get some exercise. They can dart off quickly out of water so you gota keep you eye on them. Sometimes i let them hang out with my bearded dragon "Drake" in the house, but they are very skitish when their out of water.

Hope this helps!



Ciddian said:


> omg they have gotten big!


Yes they have gotten huge! I make sure that they are well fed. I'm looking to get them a bigger tank hopefully summer time


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Great video 

I like the little one trying so hard. Turtles are so persistent. They never give up lol


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

shark said:


> Thanks dread, i like the jazzy audio. I have 3 females and one male the male is the big red ear slider in the back and the small little guy is shaping up to be a female.The monster map turtle is a female and suprisingly they never fought even once they are very peaceful. In summer time i put them outside when I'm there supervising so they can get some exercise. They can dart off quickly out of water so you gota keep you eye on them. Sometimes i let them hang out with my bearded dragon "Drake" in the house, but they are very skitish when their out of water.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Yes they have gotten huge! I make sure that they are well fed. I'm looking to get them a bigger tank hopefully summer time


Nice nice. Thanks. Good to hear bout other people experience. They lookin healthy and yes they are hugeee 
I saw my two male maps play a staring contest the other day hmmm...hope this doesn't turn violent later on. They still maturing. I let my turtles loose in the house when I'm cleaning the tank. Sometimes they go hang out in the guppy tank 
Anyhow good job with the turtles man.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Cornputer said:


> Nice nice. Thanks. Good to hear bout other people experience. They lookin healthy and yes they are hugeee
> I saw my two male maps play a staring contest the other day hmmm...hope this doesn't turn violent later on. They still maturing. I let my turtles loose in the house when I'm cleaning the tank. Sometimes they go hang out in the guppy tank
> Anyhow good job with the turtles man.


Thanks man glad i could of helped you, you did a smart thing buying them small together, i got mines big and suprisingly they are all peaceful together.
Where did you pick up your maps from? I got my big map at the reptile expo from http://littleresq.net/ He is a good friend of mine.



Jackson said:


> Great video
> 
> I like the little one trying so hard. Turtles are so persistent. They never give up lol


Thank you, I love watching them i could sit for hours watching them. They're very interesting and always getting into everything you put in the tank, wouldn't trade them for anything in the world!


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

shark said:


> Thanks man glad i could of helped you, you did a smart thing buying them small together, i got mines big and suprisingly they are all peaceful together.
> Where did you pick up your maps from? I got my big map at the reptile expo from http://littleresq.net/ He is a good friend of mine.
> 
> Thank you, I love watching them i could sit for hours watching them. They're very interesting and always getting into everything you put in the tank, wouldn't trade them for anything in the world!


Yeah babies are always cute. I remember the first days bringing them home. Quite ah experience. I got my maps from All Reptiles on Kennedy and my razorback from Port Credit Pet Centre on Lakeshore

http://www.allreptiles.ca/
http://www.portcreditpets.com/


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

shark said:


> 3 red ear sliders
> 
> 1 map


nice turtles sharky boy


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

Cornputer said:


> Yeah babies are always cute. I remember the first days bringing them home. Quite ah experience. I got my maps from All Reptiles on Kennedy and my razorback from Port Credit Pet Centre on Lakeshore
> 
> http://www.allreptiles.ca/
> http://www.portcreditpets.com/


All Reptiles doesn't sell turtles anymore, my cousin goes there to buy rats for his snakes and asked about different turtles that they sold and they told him they stopped selling turtles because they are the number 1 neglected animals. Sad.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

ajdelosr said:


> All Reptiles doesn't sell turtles anymore, my cousin goes there to buy rats for his snakes and asked about different turtles that they sold and they told him they stopped selling turtles because they are the number 1 neglected animals. Sad.


Yeah. I forgot to mention that too. I passed there the other day and the turtle tank was gone.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Cornputer said:


> Yeah babies are always cute. I remember the first days bringing them home. Quite ah experience. I got my maps from All Reptiles on Kennedy and my razorback from Port Credit Pet Centre on Lakeshore
> 
> http://www.allreptiles.ca/
> http://www.portcreditpets.com/


Aprox how much did you pay for them?



ChuckRum said:


> nice turtles sharky boy


Thanks fishy booyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

shark said:


> Aprox how much did you pay for them?
> 
> Thanks fishy booyyyyyyyyyyy


I believe the razorback was 90 and the maps around 35 plus tax

These buggers aren't cheap but they're worth it


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

I love turtles!

15 years ago I had several red eared sliders and 2 adult Midland Painters that laid eggs!

Unfortunately, I didn't know enough about caring for turtles and lost the eggs and some of the turtles. Eventually I gave them away to a guy who knew more about turtles than I did...I did what was best for the turtles.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Update on the tank i added some new things check them out!

Audio swap in process so i do not know when it will play the music.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

shark said:


> Update on the tank i added some new things check them out!
> 
> Audio swap in process so i do not know when it will play the music.


Wow, your tank looks amazing the way you set it up. Your turtles all look really happy. Good to see someone who cares for these animals.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

ChuckRum said:


> Wow, your tank looks amazing the way you set it up. Your turtles all look really happy. Good to see someone who cares for these animals.


Thanks Chucky!


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL....I like the way that turtle is hiding at the bottom.


----------

